# loudonville area



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi I will be camping in the Loudonville area for almost a week at the end of June and I was wandering if there is any good lakes or rivers to catfish in in the vicinity. Thanks for your help. 
Andy


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

good fishing all around there for alot of different fish,not sure about cats though


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

will be in ther area next week any help on where to catfish


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

There is a place about 20 minutes from there called Charles mill lake. It has catfish in it the odnr ranks it in Ohio.I my self have caught some smaller catfish there but no big ones if ur looking for quanity this is a place to go. try chicken livers or shrimp fished on the bottom. All the fish I have caught have been under 18 inches. Good Luck this lake can also be hit or miss sometime to


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

There's Flatheads in the North end, and just south of Rt. 430 bridge!

Steve


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pleasant Hill lake has some good channel cats and a few flatheads.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've seen some nice channels pulled out of the mohican.. head south down wally rd to small blip called greer takes a left and go down threw the cluster off houses called a town maybe a 1/4 mile and you'll go over a bridge that's over the mohican with by what I hear some decent fishing on the launch access below the bridge area... good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

